# Potm february 2011 (official)



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

pink cichlid- 









peacock bass- 









neon velvet damsel- 









fuzzy dwarf lionfish-









dwarf gouramis-









Discus-









clownfish-









auloncara firefish-









baloon molly-









Arapaima- 









the voting will close 20th march and the next will open 22nd march so im taking enteries for next month now.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

appologies for writing under pics


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

The last one is an ARAPAIMA, not arowana. (Unless I am very much mistaken)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wikipeda and Google confirm! Cossie's editing skills, away!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That isn't a yellow lab, either. Maybe a peacock?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The designs on that arowana are quite interesting. It almost looks like it's a trophy of some sort


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's not an arowana at all. I knew that when I saw the voting. 

What I want to know, is honestly who has an arapaima in an aquarium on the boards. Of course I'll have to wait, but honestly you need a 1000 gallon tank for them. They get HUGE. I'm suspicious if that's a real picture from someone's aquarium on the forum or if it was pulled off the internet. Of course I mean no offense or am judging against it. I just have a hard time believing it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It has to be your photo, but it doesn't need to be your fish. You can submit pics from public aquariums.


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

The yellow lab is an auloncara firefish I believe


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry guys im still trying to get the hang of it lol


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> It has to be your photo, but it doesn't need to be your fish. You can submit pics from public aquariums.


That makes more sense, and kinda loses my interest in POTM then. Oh well.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I just noticed that all of he pictures look better if you zoom out on the entire page. Try it!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Funlad is definitely right, but everything else looks so funny! And I think it should be photos of your own fish... It makes it a little more fair... Unless this is a photo-taking contest not best-looking fish contest... Or is it really that and my interpretation has been wrong all along?....


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i think that having it to be your picture is better because some peoples fish are harder to get pictures of than others and the tank have to be your own because well... there easy to photograoh.

TOS rules .. sorry guys.

im taking enetries for next month too


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I found the rules!

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/potm-photo-month/28176-potm-totm-rules-how-submit-picture.html


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

cossie said:


> i think that having it to be your picture is better because some peoples fish are harder to get pictures of than others and the tank have to be your own because well... there easy to photograoh.
> 
> TOS rules .. sorry guys.
> 
> im taking enetries for next month too


Oh I understand, but at the same time. If you're going to enter, most people have an hour or two atleast one day in a months time span to get a decent photo. For the picture I submitted, I was sitting there at my tank for about an hour attempting to get a good one.

As long as it's someone's actual picture that they took, no worries. Just saying I've lost interest in this specifically.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok i undeerstand lol send me next momths ;-)


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, now this I can do! I got some cool pics of my new Whiteclouds.  Just wait, guys.... I'll show you...


----------



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

I know im rather new to fish but I just watched a show on the great pirarucu. That fish looks like the last picture. I am probably not right but I just saw the last picture and thought of the show. If that is a pirarucu then that fish is like 10 feet long! You would have to have a monster tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I saw it last night too! I kept telling my brother, "Trust me, that's the same thing as an Arapaima. We've seen it on River Monsters. Remember?


----------



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

yah the pirarucu is the same as an arapaima I just looked it up. River monsters is awesome


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

come on guys send me your pics for next month


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! These are some pretty good entries! I can't decide who to vote for (I'll think of something).


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it's neat that they can be aquarium photos... why should it be limited to your own fish? Aquarium ones are even harder to capture because the tanks are bigger. 

I once submitted a picture of either a ray or a shark (can't remember) that I took at Ripley's and my husband's submission was archerfish from the same place. Someone called shenanigans because the file names were from the same camera. BMLBytes had to clarify that they were from the same camera because they were submitted by a married couple. :lol:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That would be funny! But why would someone check? Then again, there was more tension in older contests, weren't there? These two are all chill.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

What happened to River Monsters on Discovery Channel? Is it now only on Animal Planet?


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

theres something wierd about that arapaima. it almst doesnt look real.

i found a picture almost the same on the internet. i am not saying that it is fake but it looks very professional.

heres an image i found nearly the same.
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://cache.virtualtourist.com/1314801-Arapaima-Jakarta.jpg&imgrefurl=http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/tt/471ff/&usg=__60lKMntx9HHK2iOo4y7mNeYF_r8=&h=420&w=560&sz=32&hl=en&start=553&zoom=1&tbnid=5u-6JFTi3DTVHM:&tbnh=149&tbnw=226&ei=cvtnTYGDKoTo4gbHi6XfCQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Darapaima%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Dactive%26sa%3DG%26rlz%3D1T4ACAW_enGB415GB410%26biw%3D1899%26bih%3D802%26tbs%3Disch:11%2C11443&chk=sbg&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=1004&vpy=361&dur=4133&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=109&ty=104&oei=-_lnTc67AYG2hAf118W2DQ&page=18&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:553&biw=1899&bih=802


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Sam this is not a place to try and knock eachothers pictures.
They is trying to do his very best to get votes for his picture as i would say its a very good picture, in fact one of the best and the way you are knocking it isnt helping them get more votes.

Its just a VERY good picture but i know for a FACT it was taken by them i have proof so dont post stuff like that please.

Im sorry ill Pm you m8.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

ok
it is an immense photo anyway


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Keep voting! There are more than 22 people on this forum! There are almost 15,000!!!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I like your enthusiasm!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a really close poll


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Synderguy you fancy sending me one for next month?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I did this month!  But I may send another in for next month if I can get a good picture of my fish


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats what i ment lol


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Grrrr, guys, why isn't anyone voting for the peacock bass!?? Come on! Or just vote for anything!!!! 

Seriously, is anyone voting anymore? Guys!!!!!!!!!! 

Great fish forum, when no one votes for the fish.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Vote for mine!!!

Pick one, chews one, just don't share one! (Anyone get that? Or am I that tired? Yeah... Probably the latter...:fish:


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Funlad.... The "chews" isn't really working.... Get some sleep.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol 4 days till closing


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No, no! It makes sense! You can pick your nose and you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your friend's nose! Chew chew!!!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> No, no! It makes sense! You can pick your nose and you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your friend's nose! Chew chew!!!


What??


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Forget it...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Is the whole "chew" thing a reference to some movie or something? Because it sounds like one of those things that you don't get unless you've seen a certain movie or something...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

1 more day and it looks like theres a clear winner!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulation Sam555, you have one february potm 2011.

TOS is ir possible you can put on on the potm winner on the home page.?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats Sam555!


----------

